# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ICOM IC-2300T มีประกันเหลือ 10 เดือน มีปท.ยังไม่ได้ไปจดทะเบียน

## vvv

ICOM IC-2300-T เครื่องมีปท.ว่างยังไม่ได้จด
มีอุปกรณ์พร้อมกล่องครบ ยังไม่ได้เปิดแบนด์ ผมใช้ความถี่วิทยุสมัรเล่นเท่านั้น มีรับประกันร้านที่ซื้อมา 10 เดือน ซื้อมา กพ.60 เครื่องญี่ปุ่นคับ 
สุระศักดิ์ โทร.0902328956  ราคา 6,550.-

----------

